
Ask HN: Have you made any use of IndexedDB? - kizer
I’m talking about the browser-based database API that is more robust purportedly than localStorage.<p>Looking for interesting use-cases.
======
evrimfeyyaz
I use it on a simple website I built:
[https://covid19incharts.com](https://covid19incharts.com)

This website fetches the Johns Hopkins University COVID-19 data from GitHub
(in CSV files), and fetching this every single user action is not feasible.

When a user first enters the website, this data is fetched from GitHub, parsed
and formatted, and stored in IndexedDB (until it's deemed "stale").

I first used Local Storage, but I needed more space than most browsers allow
on Local Storage, so I moved to IndexedDB.

By the way, the API of IndexedDB is somewhat awkward, but there are great
libraries like IDB
([https://github.com/jakearchibald/idb](https://github.com/jakearchibald/idb))
that make it much more developer-friendly.

~~~
kizer
Cool! I figure now that it’s mostly used to cache (relational/made relational)
datasets.

------
yen223
I've used it in a personal React note-taking app project, to add basic offline
functionality.

It's a nice idea, and it's pretty magical to be able to build an interactive
website that can work fully offline. That said, there are some pitfalls you
have to watch out for, e.g. database connection contention if you have
multiple tabs to the same origin open.

The lack of great tooling around indexeddb is also a bummer. Something like
TablePlus but for indexeddb would be great.

~~~
kizer
Seems like overkill in that case, unless you were using just because. Thanks
for the additional information.

